# Texas / DFW



## DFW-Flex

Just curious how many Flex peeps are in Texas and Dallas/Ft Worth area. Figured we could have a thread like the Los Angeles people to discuss what's going on around here.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Coppell/Irving here. Had an eventful day this morning. 60+ packages and had one explode on me, but I was still able to finish early!


----------



## DFW-Flex

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Coppell/Irving here. Had an eventful day this morning. 60+ packages and had one explode on me, but I was still able to finish early!


Galaxy Note ???

I'm at Farmers Branch, but wish I was at Plano since it is way closer to home in McKinney. Wish I could switch.


----------



## UTX1

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> 60+ packages and had one explode on me....


Better that is was a package instead of a pax.


----------



## DFW-Flex

So finally got my first block today and delivered 56 packages. Picked up at Farmers Branch and delivered to about a 3 mile radius between McKinney and Frisco. Just had one issue where one of two packages to the same house I had wouldn't scan for delivery (not sure why I could scan it at the warehouse). Called support and they took care of it. Delivery time from my first to last package was around 2.5 hours and I was just a few miles away from home when I was done. Cool to be home so quick, but bad if I ever want to attempt a second block in the same day since I would have to drive back at least 30 minutes to Farmers Branch from here.

Definitely need to sort my packages better, that would save me lots of time during my next block. Hopefully I can keep this up everyday now that I'm sure Amazon is getting slammed for the holidays. 

Question ... does Amazon usually assign you blocks for deliveries near your home address?


----------



## Shangsta

DFW-Flex said:


> Question ... does Amazon usually assign you blocks for deliveries near your home address?


For logistics it is totally random. You may get close to home one block then be 20 miles away the next.


----------



## GMan01

I'm out of Coppell are they only putting out 3hr blocks in the entire DFW? It's screwed up because they are still giving 4hr block worth of packages 50+


----------



## DFW-Flex

GMan01 said:


> I'm out of Coppell are they only putting out 3hr blocks in the entire DFW? It's screwed up because they are still giving 4hr block worth of packages 50+


My block today out of Farmers Branch was 4 hours, 11 am - 3 pm.


----------



## GMan01

Is there anybody out of DFW7 @Alliance


----------



## DFW-Flex

No offers available. Check back soon ... no blocks for me today


----------



## SomeChick82

GMan01 said:


> Is there anybody out of DFW7 @Alliance


Not me. But from what I hear, it is super slow. They aren't running at full speed over there, so there isn't a whole lot to deliver. And they are delivering to very rural areas.


----------



## GMan01

SomeChick82 said:


> Not me. But from what I hear, it is super slow. They aren't running at full speed over there, so there isn't a whole lot to deliver. And they are delivering to very rural areas.


Ok just curious I live 10 min away from that location and wanting to switch


----------



## nighthawk398

following....


----------



## DFW-Flex

Was able to snag a block this morning at 7:30 AM for later today, 10:30 AM - 2:30 PM at Farmers Branch. Also was offered a 5-8 PM that I didn't take.


----------



## SomeChick82

Are any of the other DFW area warehouses being overrun by cab drivers?


----------



## jester121

SomeChick82 said:


> Are any of the other DFW area warehouses being overrun by cab drivers?


That seems.... strange. Wouldn't one expect a cab driver to gross more than $72 for working 4 hours? Or maybe not during certain times of day, who knows.


----------



## SomeChick82

jester121 said:


> That seems.... strange. Wouldn't one expect a cab driver to gross more than $72 for working 4 hours? Or maybe not during certain times of day, who knows.


Well, they are there. And they don't leave. They hang out in the parking lot all day, refreshing the app non stop. Some of them disappeared for a while when the security guard used to check IDs. But as soon as they stopped that, they came back and brought all their family members.

Just wondering if it was the same scene anywhere else.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

SomeChick82 said:


> Well, they are there. And they don't leave. They hang out in the parking lot all day, refreshing the app non stop. Some of them disappeared for a while when the security guard used to check IDs. But as soon as they stopped that, they came back and brought all their family members.
> 
> Just wondering if it was the same scene anywhere else.


What location are you at? Dfw8 has a few here and there.. Older gentleman came in after me today in a cab.. Nice guy but works sooooo slowly..lol


----------



## SomeChick82

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> What location are you at? Dfw8 has a few here and there.. Older gentleman came in after me today in a cab.. Nice guy but works sooooo slowly..lol


Downtown, prime. Many of them will not pick up a cart until they see a route they want, then they were next in line. The amazon workers try to catch it and keep order, but independent contractors and all....

I have been doing this for just over 1 year now. And I'm thinking about switching to logistics .


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> That seems.... strange. Wouldn't one expect a cab driver to gross more than $72 for working 4 hours? Or maybe not during certain times of day, who knows.


Like Uber its pretty dead between 10am and 3pm


----------



## enigmaquip

I see a few cabs here and there at our warehouse


----------



## DFW-Flex

Anyone delivered to Old Parkland in Dallas before? I had 5 or 6 packages to a few different buildings there. That place is crazy! Easily one of the nicest places I have ever been to.


----------



## SomeChick82

DFW-Flex said:


> Anyone delivered to Old Parkland in Dallas before? I had 5 or 6 packages to a few different buildings there. That place is crazy! Easily one of the nicest places I have ever been to.


I've only been there once... 
Sort of related, one of my least favorite places to deliver is the new Parkland... taking deliveries into patient rooms  or having to wait and wait for a nurse or doctor to come to the desk, when she's already instructed me to meet her at the 7th floor.  ... Valet is usually nice and let's me park right there while I go in though.


----------



## Memorex

Lots of box trucks at DFW8 yesterday. Anyone know what's up with that?

Good to see they're giving some 4hr blocks out. Lot of the night blocks were increased to $88.


----------



## DFW-Flex

Lately been seeing people in some nice cars at the Farmers Branch WH going out for deliveries. I saw a lady in a newer Cadillac SUV and a girl in a nice BMW this past week.


----------



## DFW-Flex

Thank you to the guy that sped through the parking lot to cut directly in front of me this morning in Farmers Branch. He ended up with a full rack, likely 50+ packages. They held me at the door for a few minutes before I came in to a rack with 10 packages to be delivered to my hometown. Three of them wouldn't scan, so I actually ended up with just 7 packages this morning.


----------



## GMan01

Anyone been able to grab 2 a day @DFW8


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

GMan01 said:


> Anyone been able to grab 2 a day @DFW8


Not since they went back to the 4 hour blocks. I've only ever seen a two hour block dropped in the afternoon, and I'm not taking anymore of those! I honestly liked when we were at 3 hour blocks, I was consistently able to pick up 2 3 hour blocks every day easily. Now, barely 1 4 hour :/


----------



## GMan01

Yea I got burned twice on the 2hr bs never again


----------



## SomeChick82

Blocks available to deliver til midnight at UTX4 until Christmas. Packages, not just restaurants. (No thanks for me)


----------



## DFW-Flex

SomeChick82 said:


> Blocks available to deliver til midnight at UTX4 until Christmas. Packages, not just restaurants. (No thanks for me)


Just curious, where is UTX4?

And is anyone working at the Plano/Richardson center?


----------



## SomeChick82

DFW-Flex said:


> Just curious, where is UTX4?
> 
> And is anyone working at the Plano/Richardson center?


Downtown by Love Field. Where is the Plano/Richardson warehouse? The only one I knew of that way was Garland (Plano Rd).


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

SomeChick82 said:


> Downtown by Love Field. Where is the Plano/Richardson warehouse? The only one I knew of that way was Garland (Plano Rd).


Is that prime now? If it is I'm curious how it is working that in Dallas. I do logistics but if ever given the chance to switch would be tempted to try!


----------



## SomeChick82

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Is that prime now? If it is I'm curious how it is working that in Dallas. I do logistics but if ever given the chance to switch would be tempted to try!


It's been going for over a year. Before they opened logistics. I'd read the other threads on here. Lots of info.


----------



## Uber/Lyft

I am in Farmers Branch warehouse but stay in Mesquite.... What's the close warehouse to me? I am not original from Texas....


----------



## nighthawk398

Uber/Lyft said:


> I am in Farmers Branch warehouse but stay in Mesquite.... What's the close warehouse to me? I am not original from Texas....


Dda2 is closest miller Rd and Jupiter area


----------



## Uber/Lyft

What city? Do you work out of that warehouse ?


----------



## nighthawk398

Uber/Lyft said:


> What city? Do you work out of that warehouse ?


It's named Plano but more like Garland 
Yes I changed from Farmers Branch


----------



## Uber/Lyft

nighthawk398 said:


> It's named Plano but more like Garland
> Yes I changed from Farmers Branch


For the better or worse ? How u change ? Email Amazon ?


----------



## Uber/Lyft

I can get shift all day long 4 hour shifts For during day but I don't like driving 30 minutes to the warehouse in Farmers Branch...


----------



## nighthawk398

Uber/Lyft said:


> For the better or worse ? How u change ? Email Amazon ?


Well it's better than barely any apartments but worse as not many evening shifts 
Yes you can email flex


----------



## Randompanzy

I transfered to dfw from vegas and dfw has just been crazy busy it's awesome


----------



## Uber/Lyft

Randompanzy said:


> I transfered to dfw from vegas and dfw has just been crazy busy it's awesome


Which warehouse u at ?


----------



## Randompanzy

Uber/Lyft said:


> Which warehouse u at ?


Dfw8


----------



## Uber/Lyft

What city is DFW8. I am out DDA1.


----------



## Uber/Lyft

nighthawk398 said:


> Dda2 is closest miller Rd and Jupiter area


What is the address of DDA2 ?


----------



## Randompanzy

Uber/Lyft said:


> What city is DFW8. I am out DDA1.


Coppel


----------



## nighthawk398

Uber/Lyft said:


> What is the address of DDA2 ?


3838 miller


----------



## nighthawk398

Randompanzy said:


> I transfered to dfw from vegas and dfw has just been crazy busy it's awesome


That's funny because I'm going to Vegas for Super Bowl next week


----------



## Uber/Lyft

nighthawk398 said:


> 3838 miller


3838 W Miller Rd, Garland, TX 75041.


----------



## Uber/Lyft

nighthawk398 said:


> 3838 miller


Only 16 minutes from my house... I am definitely transferring now...


----------



## nighthawk398

Uber/Lyft said:


> Only 16 minutes from my house... I am definitely transferring now...


LOL


----------



## DFW-Flex

I live in McKinney and got a package yesterday delivered from DDA2 (Garland). All packages to my house before had come from DDA1 Farmers Branch. Hopefully this isn't permanent. I flex out of DDA1 and like delivering here and being able to go straight home.


----------



## Uber/Lyft

Wow $100 a shift. I really don't miss DDA1...


----------



## nighthawk398

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 106223
> 
> Wow $100 a shift. I really don't miss DDA1...


Yes got this email

Now $60 for 2 hrs what's bad though is today I had dda1 packages in my dda2 sack


----------



## DFW-Flex

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 106223
> 
> Wow $100 a shift. I really don't miss DDA1...


Wow, I might need to switch too. Where does DDA2 deliver to?


----------



## Uber/Lyft

nighthawk398 said:


> Yes got this email
> 
> Now $60 for 2 hrs what's bad though is today I had dda1 packages in my dda2 sack


Was it all apartments ???^^^^



DFW-Flex said:


> Wow, I might need to switch too. Where does DDA2 deliver to?


Dallas,Mesquite,Garland,Sunnyvale,Blach Springs,Richardson,Plano... no lines to wait to get into the warehouse either...


----------



## nighthawk398

Uber/Lyft said:


> Was it all apartments ???^^^^
> 
> Dallas,Mesquite,Garland,Sunnyvale,Blach Springs,Richardson,Plano... no lines to wait to get into the warehouse either...


You forgot Allen McKinney murphy and Rowlett

Yes apartments from dda1


----------



## Uber/Lyft

How many packages for 2hr shift ?


----------



## DFW-Flex

I had a three hour block (6 packages) tonight from DDA1 all the way to Mesquite. Not sure why I have to deliver all the way from Farmers Branch if there is a wherehouse in Garland.


----------



## nighthawk398

DFW-Flex said:


> I had a three hour block (6 packages) tonight from DDA1 all the way to Mesquite. Not sure why I have to deliver all the way from Farmers Branch if there is a wherehouse in Garland.


Did it same SAME on the label? If so those are same-day deliveries and they only gets sent from dda1


----------



## fxcruiser

Had a sCabbie deliver to my Place in Grapevine, TX recently. Middle of the day...Tues./ Weds.? A Prime order. Driving a marked "United Cab" company vehicle slam full of "Zon" boxes. Furinner....half the teeth he was born with.....drove past, then backed up to my House 4 times (was outside getting mail) before lighting at my place. Opens Cab side door....boxes cascading onto street while he is shaking thee Hell out of his antique jOBS-phone (4 methinks) and trying to get my box. ME: Sir! You deliver with a Company vehicle!? DRIVER: Can't translate this word for word BUT; I try Uber...no money! I go back to cab....No work AND no money! I go to Lyft company....Worse than scrUber so I back to Cab and package. The antique jphone screen was so badly cracked I honestly have no idea how the Man could read anything!


----------



## DFW-Flex

Seems a lot harder to get blocks now at DDA1 (Farmers Branch) since Coppell closed Flex. I was getting 11-3 pretty much easily daily but now I am fighting just to get evening 5pm and later blocks. Might need to make the switch to Richardson.


----------



## Randompanzy

Dda1 seems awful. All my blocks have been 8-12 packages spaced out all over Dallas Coppell Louisville and random city's I don't even know. Most of the block is just traffic not even deliving packages


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Randompanzy said:


> Dda1 seems awful. All my blocks have been 8-12 packages spaced out all over Dallas Coppell Louisville and random city's I don't even know. Most of the block is just traffic not even deliving packages


Same.. Except the other day I had 90(NINETY) packages45 minutes away in plano! I told them the second my shift is up I'm taking what I haven't delivered back.. Blue vest got snippy with me and said she would find my name and report me herself.. Lol crazy.. I can't even get any dropped blocks the only ones I've been able to get are reserved offers.. What's the situation at DDA3 or dda2? Any better?


----------



## nighthawk398

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Same.. Except the other day I had 90(NINETY) packages45 minutes away in plano! I told them the second my shift is up I'm taking what I haven't delivered back.. Blue vest got snippy with me and said she would find my name and report me herself.. Lol crazy.. I can't even get any dropped blocks the only ones I've been able to get are reserved offers.. What's the situation at DDA3 or dda2? Any better?


Just had 60 for a 4 hrs block plenty of shifts I see at dda2


----------



## DFW-Flex

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Same.. Except the other day I had 90(NINETY) packages45 minutes away in plano! I told them the second my shift is up I'm taking what I haven't delivered back.. Blue vest got snippy with me and said she would find my name and report me herself.. Lol crazy.. I can't even get any dropped blocks the only ones I've been able to get are reserved offers.. What's the situation at DDA3 or dda2? Any better?


Most I've gotten is 73 packages and that was after having to wait 45 minutes after my start time just to get in to the warehouse. I still finished on time, but I made sure to tell a few blue vests how lame it was that we were waiting so long outside.

I'm hoping to get a full-time job so I don't have to Flex anymore, but DDA1 is getting harder to get blocks. I probably need to switch.


----------



## Memorex

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Same.. Except the other day I had 90(NINETY) packages45 minutes away in plano! I told them the second my shift is up I'm taking what I haven't delivered back.. Blue vest got snippy with me and said she would find my name and report me herself.. Lol crazy.. I can't even get any dropped blocks the only ones I've been able to get are reserved offers.. What's the situation at DDA3 or dda2? Any better?


Pretty much getting shifts everyday at DDA3. The warehouse is finally getting into the swing of things, and the wait times are better. I still don't like waiting in a line to leave. Someone's car broke down yesterday when he was loading. They had to push him out of the warehouse while everyone behind him waited.


----------



## DalLuv

Is there an on-boarding preference with android vs iPhone? Dallas was listed a few weeks ago on the sign-up page so I went through the steps and selected iPhone. They said the app was only available for download via email so I entered all my info but still haven't received anything. In the meantime, Dallas was removed from the list so I figured they were not bringing on any more drivers. I saw that it is listed again so I went through the same steps as before. For the heck of it, I also went through and selected android and was given a link to download the app. Obviously since I do not have an android I couldn't go any further. I guess my question is this. Does amazon take on new drivers based on the device they are using or is it just a luck of the draw kind of thing? If they prefer android users over iPhone, would it be worthwhile to get a cheap prepaid android?


----------



## DFW-Flex

Put in a request through Flex Support email to switch from DDA1 to DDA2 tonight and got a response a few hours later:



> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> We have passed your information along to the appropriate team and they are working to update your service area to DDA2 - Dallas - Plano in the Amazon Flex app. Please note that while our teams are working to complete this update as soon as possible, it may take several weeks for your service area to be updated in the app.
> 
> In the meantime, please clear all of your availability in the Calendar in the app to ensure that the update is successful. We will let you know when your service area has been successfully updated.


Hopefully the actually wait isn't too long. Bye Farmers Branch!


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

nighthawk398 said:


> Just had 60 for a 4 hrs block plenty of shifts I see at dda2


What areas do you deliver at dda2? Alot of apartments or a good mix? Also, do they drop exactly 24hr in advance? Dfw8 I could get into a good rhythm where I could pick up the next days block while I just checked in for my 8am block. Was about as close to a schedule as you could get. I live in Irving so dda1 makes more sense since it's closer, but have found it next to impossible to get work. Thanks 



DFW-Flex said:


> Put in a request through Flex Support email to switch from DDA1 to DDA2 tonight and got a response a few hours later:
> 
> Hopefully the actually wait isn't too long. Bye Farmers Branch!


Keep us updated on how long it takes


----------



## Randompanzy

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Same.. Except the other day I had 90(NINETY) packages45 minutes away in plano! I told them the second my shift is up I'm taking what I haven't delivered back.. Blue vest got snippy with me and said she would find my name and report me herself.. Lol crazy.. I can't even get any dropped blocks the only ones I've been able to get are reserved offers.. What's the situation at DDA3 or dda2? Any better?


Lol 90 packages? I'm happy it wasn't me as I would of left some of them and if they got mad I would let them have it. 90 packages is just ******ed, 73 is pretty bad too


----------



## DFW-Flex

Sitting in line at the WH behind a Jaguar. Not sure what this guy is doing here. Didn't know they were starting an Amazon Flex Black program.


----------



## nighthawk398

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> What areas do you deliver at dda2? Alot of apartments or a good mix? Also, do they drop exactly 24hr in advance? Dfw8 I could get into a good rhythm where I could pick up the next days block while I just checked in for my 8am block. Was about as close to a schedule as you could get. I live in Irving so dda1 makes more sense since it's closer, but have found it next to impossible to get work. Thanks
> 
> Keep us updated on how long it takes


Yes lots of 24 he in advance hardly no apartments but as far north ad prosper and east as far as Rockwall


----------



## Shynepapin

How easy is it to get 7 or 8 hr days, two blocks all day everyday at Dda2? That's what open right now with dda3 and utx7 but shit is I in Irving and the Dda3 and utx7 are 30 plus mins away, that's one long drive.


----------



## nighthawk398

Shynepapin said:


> How easy is it to get 7 or 8 hr days, two blocks all day everyday at Dda2? That's what open right now with dda3 and utx7 but shit is I in Irving and the Dda3 and utx7 are 30 plus mins away, that's one long drive.


With dda2 now doing same day deliveries it's pretty easy and especially today no one wants to drive in the rain


----------



## Shynepapin

nighthawk398 said:


> With dda2 now doing same day deliveries it's pretty easy and especially today no one wants to drive in the rain


Yh true with the rain, it might prompt an increase bt is it worth it to drive 27miles to go pick up amazon box and who where the delivery would occur, hopefully I figure something out here soon. Just considering the wear and tear on the vehicle and me myself, if I have to drive atleast 80 miles between two block and to the facility and back home.


----------



## nighthawk398

Shynepapin said:


> Yh true with the rain, it might prompt an increase bt is it worth it to drive 27miles to go pick up amazon box and who where the delivery would occur, hopefully I figure something out here soon. Just considering the wear and tear on the vehicle and me myself, if I have to drive atleast 80 miles between two block and to the facility and back home.


Probably not worth all that


----------



## RandomUserName

Does anyone know if DDA2 is working July 4th?


----------



## Uber/Lyft

RandomUserName said:


> Does anyone know if DDA2 is working July 4th?


Good question but I don't know.....


----------



## nighthawk398

RandomUserName said:


> Does anyone know if DDA2 is working July 4th?


Saturday the person checking me in on a clipboard told me they were closed on Tuesday


----------



## Uber/Lyft

Well it look I will be doing uber eats on Tuesday then..


----------



## nighthawk398

Uber/Lyft said:


> Well it look I will be doing uber eats on Tuesday then..


Lol you don't do regular uber?


----------



## Uber/Lyft

I used to do regular uber but no more... Food don't throw up in your car or be rude to you...


----------



## nighthawk398

Uber/Lyft said:


> I used to do regular uber but no more... Food don't throw up in your car or be rude to you...


In that case you should try Postmates or doordash they tip more


----------



## Uber/Lyft

I don't like postmates cuz u have a pex card and got order the food. Uber eats going to get tipping sooner.. no pex card or I got order for the customer.


----------



## Shangsta

nighthawk398 said:


> In that case you should try Postmates or doordash they tip more


Doordash is solid. Eats will be much better once they let you tip right now it sucks


----------



## Randompanzy

Did anyone get their gift card yet from this promotion?

BLOCKS AVAILABLE! | *Deliver With Amazon Flex*

Complete five delivery blocks from Farmers Branch (DDA1), Plano (DDA2) or Fort Worth (DDA3) by Tuesday, September 12, and receive a *$50 Amazon.com Gift Card** in addition to your regular earnings!

Check the Amazon Flex app and schedule a delivery block today. To check for available blocks, just open your app and tap 'Check For Available Blocks.'

*Here are some helpful reminders for making deliveries:*
*· Bring a car charger. The Amazon Flex app can use a lot of battery. *
*· Tap 'I've Arrived' in the app when you arrive at the Delivery Station.*
· The app will allow you to mark you've arrived 15 minutes before your block begins.

· Have a question while making deliveries? Simply tap 'Help' in the top right corner of the app and then tap 'Call Support.'

Any questions?

Contact Support through the Amazon Flex app.

Thank you for delivering smiles,

The Amazon Flex Team

*Offer ends at 11:59 p.m. (PT) September 12, 2017. Gift cards will be distributed to eligible Delivery Partners by email within a week after the offer expires. Amazon may modify or cancel the offer at any time. May not be transferred or resold. Limit one Amazon.com Gift Card per Delivery Partner and account. May not be combined with other offers. The maximum benefit you may receive from this offer is one $50 Amazon.com Gift Card. Amazon.com Gift Cards never expire. For complete gift card terms & conditions, visit www.amazon.com/gc-legal.


----------

